# Anyone ordered from this place? WS-65869 questions as well.



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

I was just curious if anyone has ordered from tvrepairkits.com? They have a full pico fuse and resistor kit, and then they carry the IC for my TV. 

Also I saw some people say that the best replacement for my TV is the STK394-160, but then I saw some other forum where they said that putting this into my TV may cause issues or require resistor value changes? Should I stick with the original part? The reason I was interested in the STK394-160 is because I saw it mentioned they run cooler?


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I pulled the board out of my TV, and the convergence chip was barely touching the heatsink, it just had this clamp thing on it instead of screwing into the heatsink. Also everyone lists my TV as using the STK392-110, but I found that mine uses the STK-393-110. So since it wasn't really in good contact with the heatsink, and the thermal paste was extremely dry (doesn't look like it was applied properly either), and the fact that all the resistors and what not around it look to be perfectly fine (although I am going to test them here shortly with my meter as well) I'm thinking just the chip has overheated and gone bad on me.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like my board actually uses the STK393-110 which is a 6 channel IC. Out of the sites you listed in the sticky the only site I can find the STK393-110 on is B&D and they want like 45 bucks just for this chip. I may of found a reputable place that a few people have ordered from though for about half this cost.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I do not know where they are getting their parts these days. The were buying them from Acme in the start but have not for a while. I would not use them, myself.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

I know ebay generally isn't considered the best place, but there is an electronics store that sells on there as well and I've seen a lot of people use their STK393-110's and haven't had an issue. It's in Mitsubishi packaging and goes by the mitsubishi part number. 

ACME no longer carries this chip, none of the places you have listed as places to order from really do but 2 and they are both like 40 bucks. Which I guess isn't bad. I'd like to get it as fast as possible though so will have to see which one is closer. B&D was like 45 and the other one was like 36. 

I tested all the resistors and pico fuses on the board and everything tests good. So I really think it's just the chip over heated due to poor contact with the heatsink. Do you think it'd be wise to drill and tap holes for the chip so I can actually mount it to the heatsink rather then that flimsy clip that did a lot of nothing?


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

I contacted tvrepairkits.com and they said their supply of the chips I need is dwindling since their supplier no longer carries them. I take it this is why they no longer get them from acme, and they are discontinued so they aren't getting them from anywhere else either just what they have left of their stock. But because of this they'll only sell them in a kit and not alone.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok well I got my chip installed and everything, Looks beautiful


----------

